# Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?



## OdlG (27. Oktober 2010)

*Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Hi,

ich vermute mal, dass die Frage recht dumm ist, will mich aber nicht auf google-einträge verlassen:

Ich will mein Win7 mal wieder neu installieren. Da ich in einem Studentenwohnheim wohne, ist mein Anschluss jedoch auf meine MAC-Adresse limitiert. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass sich die entsprechende Kombination NICHT ÄNDERT. Sprich: Kann ich mich nach entsprechender Neuinstallation immernoch problemlos einloggen? Alle anderen Netzwerkdaten habe ich. Das wird also nicht zum Problem.

Entschuldigt nochmal die Frage, aber ich will mir ganz sicher sein.

Grüße


----------



## longtom (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Nein deine MAC-Adresse ist an deine Netzwerkkarte gekoppelt ,kannst also Problemlos Windows neu machen die MAC-Adresse wird sich mit sicherheit nicht ändern .


----------



## OdlG (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

vielen dank.

jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine neuen lüfter. die wurden nur leider im 17. stock abgegeben. ich wohne im ersten -.- Rennt das 3 mal hoch... nicht so lustig, wie es sich anhört


----------



## trigg2 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

und außerdem ist jede mac adresse einmalig....und etwas sport hat noch niemanden geschadet!


----------



## NCphalon (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Naja MAC Adressen lassen sich ändern... sie dürfen halt nurnet innerhalb eines LANs mehrmals verwendet werden.


----------



## taks (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*



trigg2 schrieb:


> und außerdem ist jede mac adresse einmalig....



Das Stimmt nicht


----------



## longtom (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Und ob das stimmt !


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Bei einem meiner alten Mainboards(dürfte das Epox 9NPA+ SLI gewesen sein) konnte ich im Bios die Mac-Adresse des verbauten NIC ändern. 
Einmalig und unveränderlich ist was anderes  .

Normalerweise steht sie aber fest in der Firmware des Netzwerkgeräts und vom OS abhängig ist sie wirklich nicht.


----------



## longtom (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Im Normalfall ist die Mac-Adresse nur mit Hilfe einer Software vom Hersteller zu ändern .


----------



## robbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja MAC Adressen lassen sich ändern... sie dürfen halt nurnet innerhalb eines LANs mehrmals verwendet werden.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Man kann die Mac Problemlos im Windows ändern. Das haben wir in der Informatikschule immer gemacht um ins Internet zu kommen. Unser Schulproxy hatte nen Macfilter drin, dadurch konnten nur bestimmte PCs ins Inet. Also haben einfach alle die Mac von einen dieser PCs angenommen. Das Ergebniss war dann, das immer ca 30 PCs in einem Netzwerk die gleiche Mac hatten, hat immer Problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## longtom (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Wir Sprechen hier aber übers Hardwareseitige ändern der Mac-Adresse ,und das ist nicht so einfach möglich (Informatikschule hin oder her ) .


----------



## scooterone (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

das thema wird interessant. ich frag mich wie es funktionieren sollte mehrfach die selbe mac zu benutzen. laut dem OSI-(Ge)Schichtenmodell arbeitet ein switch, der nur mac basiert arbeitet auf der schicht 2 (sicherungsschicht). wie sollen in einem netzwerk die clienten angesprochen werden? aber wenns denn funktioniert hat.


----------



## Maltomat (2. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

richtig.
Dann würden ja 30 PC´s die selben Frames erhalten obwohl nur von einem Angefordert --> sehr hohe Netzlast
Die Hersteller verwenden eine einmalige MAC-Adresse wobei jeder Hersteller einen eigenen Adresse Bereich zugewiesen bekommt.
Somit ist die MAC Adresse einer NIC im Lieferzustand einmalig.

Warum man die MAC ändern kann und welchen Zweck das erfüllen soll würde ich gerne mal wissen ..


----------



## robbe (3. November 2010)

*AW: Ändert sich MAC-Adresse bei Win-Neuinstallation?*

Naja, bei uns hats damals seinen Zweck erfüllt. Wir hatten uns auch immer gefragt, wie das funktionieren konnte, aber es ging halt.


----------

